# first appointment with Clinic this sat



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

)ll 

YAY!! After waiting 2 weeks to hear back from them, I just got a phone call to say that we have our first appointment with the Fertility Unit at East Surrey Hospital this saturday morning.  The specialist does some of his private appointments on a saturday (suits me fine!).

Am so excited and cant wait to talk to him and see how long of waiting list we are talking about.  

Keep the fingers crossed for us girlies and I will keep you posted. 

:wv


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Very best of luck, Ciara  

Marie xxx


----------



## princess-mimi (Aug 26, 2006)

Just want to wish you both good luck for saturday 


  Best wishes

  Kimberley x


----------



## SarW (Jun 26, 2006)

Ciara,

Just wanted to say good luck for saturday! 

X


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Ciara,

Just wanted to wish you both good luck for Saturday!    

Just one bit of advice, if you are thinking of what you want to ask, always write your questions down, if you are anything like me, the mind goes blank! 

best of luck

empty2


----------



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

I have my list done and ready for him ! - DH is so excited bless him - he broke up with first wife over his Azoospermia and now that he knows that we are trying for a baby he is so excited.  Bless his heart.

Tks for all the well wishes - I will let you know what Dr Onugha says with an update next week.


----------



## tiffanyb (Sep 29, 2006)

Good luck Ciara and DH!

It is exciting getting things moving! I remember it well, it seems ages ago now but only a year so you could be pregnant this time next year like me or sooner!

We found the whole thing stressful but it is worth it, deciding on a donor was hard but once you've decided it's fine. We are so excited about our little bean - even thought it is causing a lot of grief at the moment (I keep having bleeding) but we are trying to stay positive that everything will be fine.

Tiff
xxxx


----------



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Tiffanyb

Can you tell me what to expect? I am so nervous and excited at the same time - how long did it take for you to find a right Donor etc.  Where did you go - abroad etc?

Loads to ask but cant think at the moment!


----------



## moss (Dec 4, 2006)

Good luck for Saturday

We had our first private appoinment with our clinic a couple of weeks ago. It lasted about an hour. They basically went through our history , how long we were tryining to conceive etc and then went on to talk about the tests we have had already. He then explained the treatment for IUI and IVF but we had already decided we wanted to try IUI first. We are now on the waiting list. 

Best of luck 
Sarah


----------

